# SOLD! 50gal Long 48x12.5x18 w/ divider



## TriCitys (Nov 6, 2010)

SOLD! Yeah ironic huh! No thanks to you guys

I have a 50gallon long tank, with divider siliconed in. Holds water
Its 48"x12.5"x18"high or so

It comes with a bunch of older aquarium stuff:
2 Canopys, 1 for each side. 
2 heaters, unsure on wattage (Instructions for 1)
3 Air Pumps, lots tubing (original boxes and instructions)
Under gravel filter, some peices still new in box + plastic wrap
Net, 2 light bulbs
Small Ornaments
No cracks, Tank holds water, all electronics are in working order.
I would be looking to sell this aquarium so I can purchase something more the size I am looking for

Hoping to get around $100 for it as most of the aquariums ive been seeing without stuff for sale this size are $200+ But please shoot me a PM if you wish to discuss anything, (I would love to be able to purchase a larger exo terra terrarium)
But I really want it GONE! MAKE ME AN OFFER














































Thanks! Please PM


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Good luck with the sale... looks like a good breading tank and or betta tank...

Cheers,


----------



## TriCitys (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks for the helpful post..... =S I Highly doubt the lightbulbs in that bag are from 86....

Bump


----------



## TriCitys (Nov 6, 2010)

UPDATED:
Everythings had a wipe down and the tank does infact hold water. 

Bump


----------



## Mike Hunt (Sep 13, 2010)

Very Nice Tank !


----------



## TriCitys (Nov 6, 2010)

Bump Up
I really want it gone
Please make me an offer.
Just need to be able to get an Exo Terra from it atleast while their still on sale!


----------



## TriCitys (Nov 6, 2010)

Bump

Reduced $100
I need it gone


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

would it be hard to remove the divider you think?


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

.........................................


----------



## TriCitys (Nov 6, 2010)

Gosh, glad I'm not apart of the fish community :S
Was that really necessary?
Sorry I dont feel like including every 1/16th of an inch in my dimensions just to prove the tanks size. I'm not going to run around saying its a 48.26487... gallon

Bump


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

sorry didnt mean to offend, only said what I said because i need 50+ gallons


----------



## TriCitys (Nov 6, 2010)

Just Another bump


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Great breader tank....for someone....


----------



## TriCitys (Nov 6, 2010)

Fridays bump

So far ive had 6 people tell me they want it or want to come and look at it, then flake out before they even get my address.


----------



## TriCitys (Nov 6, 2010)

Bump for saturday


----------



## TriCitys (Nov 6, 2010)

bump
No i will not deliver


----------



## TriCitys (Nov 6, 2010)

bump for monday
will not seperate objects


----------



## TriCitys (Nov 6, 2010)

monday bump


----------



## TriCitys (Nov 6, 2010)

okay bump for wednesday.
No reasonable offers refused
I have found an enclosure and could just use the exta cash for gas money.


----------



## TriCitys (Nov 6, 2010)

Bump
Cant actually post how much i really want for the tank, since if i did everyone would still just offer 20-30$ below that as usual.
so make an offer.


----------



## TriCitys (Nov 6, 2010)

I think its Friday
Bump for Friday
Make an offer I know how much i want for it.


----------



## TriCitys (Nov 6, 2010)

Saturday bump


Just because I know how much it annoys some of you.


----------



## thharris (Jun 29, 2010)

This reminds me of a project I wanted to do, have one side full with water and then make a terrarium that the water would overflow the middle divider and have a pump return it to the other side thats full of water.


----------



## TriCitys (Nov 6, 2010)

Bump for Sunday


----------



## TriCitys (Nov 6, 2010)

uh oh... Its a bump for Monday!


----------



## TriCitys (Nov 6, 2010)

Bump for tuesday
Cant wait for more entertaining pitty offers lol


----------

